# How long do I wait to feed after a molt?



## venomous.com (Apr 5, 2008)

I've read some conflicting stuff on here, is there a consensus? One week? Two?

I have 9 spiders and 3 are in molt right now ;P  It's been about a week for my versi and he's out looking for food, so I'm curious if its safe to give him a cricket.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Apr 5, 2008)

After about a week I drop something in to see if they are ready to eat. Typically if they don't pounce on it right away or in the  first few minutes that means they are not ready and I take the food item out and try again in a few days or more.


----------



## JTC5150 (Apr 5, 2008)

My Versi molted about a week ago,I think it was last tuesday or Wednesday and I fed it yesterday,and it took it.Throw a cricket in and keep an eye on it.If it is still there tomorrow take it out for a day or two and try again.How old is your Versi?Mine is a juvi and might recover quicker from a molt.:?


----------



## JTC5150 (Apr 5, 2008)

I should add that I keep my crickets well fed and don"t worry about them going after my T.if there in there for a day.


----------



## hairmetalspider (Apr 5, 2008)

Just watch their behavior.

I usually wait about a week but it's been (rarely) known to happen where my T's eat a day or so after a molt. Really it depends on which ones and such.
I'd say a week is a good rule of thumb.


----------



## venomous.com (Apr 5, 2008)

This is a juvie, just went from 3/4" to maybe 1.5" 

Thanks for the responses guys!


----------



## hairmetalspider (Apr 5, 2008)

ptviperz said:


> This is a juvie, just went from 3/4" to maybe 1.5"
> 
> Thanks for the responses guys!


It doubled in size? Holy smokes.


----------



## venomous.com (Apr 5, 2008)

hairmetalspider said:


> It doubled in size? Holy smokes.


That's why I said maybe, he definitely got a lot bigger, maybe only 1.25"? Hard to see.

BTW: He was definitely hungry, RAN out and snatched that cricket :clap:


----------



## hairmetalspider (Apr 5, 2008)

ptviperz said:


> That's why I said maybe, he definitely got a lot bigger, maybe only 1.25"? Hard to see.
> 
> BTW: He was definitely hungry, RAN out and snatched that cricket :clap:


Good good. Glad to see he's eating again


----------



## venomous.com (Apr 5, 2008)

What's funny is that I bought a pair of versi's for my first spiders, before they ever molted I had 7 more spiders  

Spiders are interesting little guys.


----------



## hairmetalspider (Apr 5, 2008)

ptviperz said:


> What's funny is that I bought a pair of versi's for my first spiders, before they ever molted I had 7 more spiders
> 
> Spiders are interesting little guys.


Little suckers are addicting. Pretty soon you'll be trying to rescue all the T's from the pet stores.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## B-fish (Apr 5, 2008)

wait 7-10 days


----------

